
Detangle automatically separates your browser into multiple browser profiles - pedro84
https://github.com/google/detangle
======
pedro84
[https://twitter.com/svblxyz/status/958314262270705664](https://twitter.com/svblxyz/status/958314262270705664)

Detangle is now open-source. You can specify a list of "internal sites" to be
opened in your main browser, while other sites get opened in contained /
separate profiles (or Incognito mode). Great for added protection against UXSS
and other threats.

